# Leopard tort sex?



## tylerandersen (Apr 24, 2015)

Is this a male or female Leopard?
Thanks for the input


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 24, 2015)

Girl


----------



## wellington (Apr 24, 2015)

Looks girlie to me too.


----------



## tylerandersen (Apr 25, 2015)

Want to get some options on if I have a boy or girl here.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2015)

Looks male to me. How big is the tortoise?


----------



## diamondbp (Apr 25, 2015)

I would say a male with an unusually small tail


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 25, 2015)

What is making you guys think male ?


----------



## argus333 (Apr 26, 2015)

girl


----------



## tortdad (Apr 26, 2015)

I would say young male. The first picture shows the take shape and the last pics shoes some slight plaston concave.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2015)

If the tortoise is only 4 years old, he's still too small to know for sure.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks male to me, too...

Look at the anal scutes... Much more of a "handle bar mustache" than a "U" shape.


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 26, 2015)

Not a leopard expert, but that looks male to me, Very wide open v shape anal scute, tail is small but has the shape of a male, narrow and hanging to one side, and the tip of the tail just about reaches the outer side of the anal scute. Also looks like the plastron is slightly concaving. A tight v shape or u shaped anal scute would suggest female. Yours looks male to me. How long is the plaston. The 2nd photo on this thread says male to me. Bye


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 27, 2015)

Well then, it's a female or a male, or it's too early to tell and now the consensus seems to be male.
Or not.


----------



## Neal (Apr 27, 2015)

That's an interesting one. I'd place all my money on female.

- Anal scutes don't tell us jack really, but they do have a more female appearance
- The tail is the dimorphic characteristic that develops first (in my experience), so even with a young tortoise I would expect to see a larger tail if it were male.
- Supracaudal scute extends outwards. I would expect to see it begin to curve inward if it were male.

The only reservation I have is that i can't see the shape of the tail from these angles. If you had a picture showing the tail extended or relaxed a little more it might make me feel better (or worse) about saying it's a female. But, given that it is very short in length, I'll stick with female.


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 27, 2015)

Neal said:


> That's an interesting one. I'd place all my money on female.
> 
> - Anal scutes don't tell us jack really, but they do have a more female appearance
> - The tail is the dimorphic characteristic that develops first (in my experience), so even with a young tortoise I would expect to see a larger tail if it were male.
> ...


Mmm. Can't wait to see what this one is. I love it when everyone tries to sex torts. Everyone learns. If I was everyone else I'd go female, I'm always wrong. Lol.


----------

